# 2017 Shallow Sport 18 Sport



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2017 Shallow Sport 18 Sport being pushed by a Yamaha 115hp 4stroke (87 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain single axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad GO7 GPS/FF w/3in1 transducer, Minn Kota 70lb 24v co-pilot w/removable mount – NEW Optima batteries & on-board battery charger, NEW Optima cranking battery, Power Pole 8ft Pro Series II, Sea Stay Jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, Yamaha all in one digital gauge, labeled switch panel, fixed trim tabs, transom livewell, custom Aqua Traction throughout the entire boat, lean post w/double flip down footrest – fixed backrest w/rod holders – cup holders – welded arm rests & storage, center console w/foldable burn bar & removable shade top, added rod holders & cup holder, midship cooler basket w/YETI 125qt, bow storage, casting platform w/top rail & LED light bar, navigation lights & green LED deck lights.

Tricked out 18 Sport rigged out properly for any serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $44,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.castlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

